# المنتديات العلمية > منتدى طلاب العلم والمدرسين >  >  قط مرة حصلت تعهد في المدرسه( خلنا نشوف الفضايح هههههههه)

## دلوعة الكون

[frame="7 80"]هل قط حصلت على تعهد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 اخوي .................... اختي..........
قط مرة حصلتوا تعهد ....؟؟
وقولوا اسوا حادث تعرض له في المدرسه.......؟؟

اللي حصل على تعهد عليه ان يجاوب على هذه الاسئله:
1- ليش؟؟
2- في اي صف؟؟
3- تستاهل او مظلوم؟؟
4- شنو كان لون وجهك؟؟
5- اذكر القصه كامله؟؟

 تبون  ابتدي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
لالالالالالا
اول عشره يردون غيري..

بعدين اقول لكم...[/frame]
 تقبلوااااااا تحياتي....

----------


## زارع السوسن

الاخت الدمعة الحزينه 
انا بصراحه عمرى ماتعرضت لمثل هذا الموقف ولله الحمد

----------


## دلوعة الكون

هلا والله بهالطله المميزه اخوي 
الحمد الله هذا من اخلاقك الرائعه..

----------


## أمير العاشقين

انا الحمد الله ما حصلت على ولا واحد وانشالله الله لا يقولها 

الصرؤاحه خيه موضوع جميل يالله خلينا نشوف الفضايح

انتي اختي ما حصلتي على واحد مره 

هههههههاي 

تحياتي 
أمير العاشقين 
ساكب الدمع الحزين

----------


## دلوعة الكون

هلا اخوي أمير الله يعطيك العافيه..
الحمد الله ان ما حصلت علي تعهد..

اني قالت ما بقول الحين ولكن يالله ..

بصراحه كنت بحصل على تعهد مره وحده
والسبب هو تاخري على الدوام في الايام الاختبارات
لاني ما خلصت الماده وخفت اني اروح وبعدين رحت متاخره
وكانت المجموعه الا وياي كل بتاخروا فقرارت المديره انه تعطي 
جميع المتاخرات تعهد الي اول مره ولي متكرار تاخرهم..
وفي ذاك الوقت كنت معصبه  ماخلصت وبعد بكتبوني تعهد مصبيه 
وتالي الله رحمني بمدرسه ادرسني فقالت لهم هذي طالبه ممتازه ومهذبه
واول مره تتاخر تالي المديره سألتني ليش اتاخرتي اليوم؟ قلت السبب..
وسامحتني هذي المره والحمد الله ..ولا واخذت العلامه الكامله في الماده الي علينا..

----------


## نغمة حزن

هلا باختي الدمعه الله يعطيش العافيه..
بصراحه موضوع رائعه..
انا مو بس تعهد تعهاااااااااااااااااااااادت لا تعد ولا تحصي..
من مرحلة المتوسطه الى الثانويه اعقالت في الجامعه.. الحين مهندس في ارمكوا الحمد الله..
رغم التعاهدات ..

مره علشان فجرت المكيف حق الصف..
مره علشان هربت من حصة العلوم هذي في متوسط..

و اقول لش اختي كثير ..
وكل موقفي واحد..
وجهي لونه عادي مره ولا وعيوني في عيون الاستاذ.. ولوكيل والمشرف 
عادي صرت مشهور عندهم .. والحين ما يصدقوا انا وصلت الى هذي المرحله لي انا فيه 
الحين..

----------


## القلب المرح

انا  حصلت على تعهد مرتين والسبب  اني حظرت للمدرسه متاخر  
كنت في صف اول ثانوي   كنت اروح المدرسه بباص يعني قبل الدوام بربع ساعه اوصل المدرسه بس انا ما ادخل المدرسه اروح افطر في بوفيه  ولما اخلص فطور ضرب سوالف مع الشباب ولما تنتهي الحصه الاولى اروح للمدرسه  وسالني الاستاذ من وين جاي قلت اليه رحت افطر وحصل اليي  حادث سياره  نمشي عمل معاهم حتى يدخلوهم بس مايصدقونا لازم نكتب تعهد على هالتاخير واخر مره طلبو ولي الامر  قلت اليهم انا بخلي ولي امري يدق عليكم تلفون لانه مايقدر يترك عمله ويجيكم  وعملت مع واحد من الشباب خطه انه يتصل بالمدرسه على انه ولي امري وانه علم على تاخري  لاني  مودنه المستشفى  ومشت عليهم هالسالفه ولا  درى ولي امري الحقيقي  وهذي هي كل القصه

----------


## دمعه حزن

ههههههههههههههههههه

بل بل بل بل بل بل بل بل بل بل بل

والله مصايبكم مصايب .. وعيونكم قويه

شكراً الدمعه الحزينه على الموضوع الطيب 

انا بصراحة ما عمري حصلت على تعهد والحمد الله

بس السنه صارت سالفه وبغوا يعطوني تعهد .. بس الله ستر عليي

كنت قاعده وي البنات بالصف ودق الجرس المفروض ننزل طابور واحنا منشغلين نراجع علينا اختبار

فتأخرنا وما نزلنا بسرعة الا جاية لنا مشرفة القسم .. شنو اسمائكم انا اقول بل سترك يا رب

وخفت حدي اقول لها لا حرام اخر سنه لي واحصل تعهد .. البنات يقولون لي عادي لانهم ماخذين من قبل وانا خايفه

وبعدين اصلا ما نزلنا تحت الا كل الطالبات موقفينهم متأخرين ما نزلوا الطابور 

وعدت على خيررر

تحياتي
دمعه حزن

----------


## abu noura

[align=center]والله ما حصل لي الشرف [/align]

----------


## النور الزينبي

السلام عليكم

اووه فضايح اهني

حصلت على تعهد وكنت بالمرحله الاعداديه(اول اعدادي).................>متخرعه من اعدادي وكان اول واخر تعهد
المهم 
وكنت مظلومة بالسالفه وطبعا قعدت اصيح من الصف للادارة 

والسالفه الله يسلمكم ان في بنات من صفنا كسروا جرس الانذار التابع للحريق وكنت بالصدفه رايحه ارمي الله يعزكم وسخ بالزباله
فهم كسروا الجرس ورجعوا اماكنهم واني يا غافلين لكم الله واقفه........> كنت (مفهيه)

وقعدت اصيح واحلف اني مو معاهم وما صدقوني>>>>>>مسكينه النور الزينبي

--------------------------
وراح اضيف لكم آثار التعهد

انفلونزا حاده>>>>>>>>دلع بنات


تحياتي

----------


## دلوعة الكون

هــــــــــــــــــــــــــلا اخوي 
نغمة حزن لف شكر على الزياره

----------


## دلوعة الكون

هــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلا اخوي 
القلب المرح لف شكر على التكرم بالزياره

----------


## دلوعة الكون

هــــــــــــــــــــــــــلا اخيه الغاليه 
دمعـــــــــــــــــــة حزن..الله يعطيش العافيه 
على الزياره

----------


## دلوعة الكون

هــــــــــــــــــــــلا اخوي 
ابونورة لف شكر على الزياره

----------


## دلوعة الكون

تسلمي حبيبتي النور الزينبي 
على الزياره الرائعه..

----------


## دلوعه

هلا بالاخت الدمعه الحزينه على الموضع الرائع

والحمدلله ماحصلت تعهد و لامرة وان شاء الله مااحصل

----------


## sweet girl

الصراحه حصلت على تعهد وااااااااااحد بس وكنت مظلومه فيه لما كنت في صف ثالث متوسط 
 كنت مسويه مجله للمدرسة وريتها المشرفة قبل ما انشرها في المدرسه وقالت اوكيه ويوم نشرتها طلبتني الإدارة والمشكله بعد اني ماسويتها لحالي كانوا بعد بنات مشتركين معي بس اني الرئيسة  الموضوع بالنسبة لي عااااااااااادي بس فشلة للبنات اللي مشاركين معي.
 طبعا ماضي وانسى بس انتوا ذكرتوني به.|17|
       شكرااااا على الموضوع الحلو

----------


## علي عالي

السلام عليكم

انا الحمد لله جرئ ما أخذت تعهد لأن حتى الضرب ما نضربت في المتوسط لان اتشابق مع الوكيل وحتى المدير اذا جا يبغى يضربني

----------


## بحر الشوق

ما تنعد التعهدات بس على الفاضي كلهم بسبب قهر المدرسين عندنا

----------


## بيسان

الحمد لله وله تعهد

----------


## توأم الفرح

وانا كمان ولا تعهد ولله الحمد ..

تحياتي ..
تووووووم

----------


## amoola2a

انا حصلت على وايد من التعهدات في الاعدادية لني كنت وايد اتهوش ويه البنات

----------


## المومياءة

لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا  لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا الحمد لله و لة مرة حصلت 
انا الطالبة المثالية في المدرسة خخخ
و العكس صحيح ههه

----------


## ميخك

الموضوع ممتع
بس أنا كنت على حافة التعهد 
في ثاني ثانوي كان عندنا حصة فراغ والبنات كانوا مسوين عرس ويطبلون ويغنون" انا صدقوني بس كنت قاعدة لأنه ما أغني ولاأسمع أغاني"  والادارة تحت صفنا ، وتنادينا المساعدة بعدين: فرقة 2  يللا نزلوا  .
نزلنا وتسألنا من العروس فيكم؟ واحنا ضحكنا عل هالسؤال فعصبت وقالت بتصل في أولياء أموركم وتعهد .
اهني قلت في خاطري شبتقول أمي اذا اتصلوا فيها ؟! انا لا أغني ولا أعرف هالسوالف
المهم بعدين ذيلين اللي سووا العرس استسمحوا من المعلمة وقالوا هاي آخر مرة ةبنخلي البنات يسوون ازعاج مرة ثانية "يعني حاميها حراميها"

----------


## ..انين الروح..

هلا اختي الدمعه الحزينه 

موضوع  يجنن للفضائح احنا اشطر ناس هههههههه

انا بصراحه ما اخدت ولا واحد وانشاء الله دوم 

السنه انا الطالبه المثاليه يعني ما يصير عندي تعهدات 

تسلمين

----------


## Ali03000

بالصراحة الموضوع روعة .. مشكورة أختي...

أما بالنسبة للتعهدات فكانوا واجد .. وانا باذكر بعضهم ( اللي ما يفشلوا واجد) .. في متوسط .. كنّا أنا وواحد من الشباب نمزح في الفصل .. ضحك ومسخرة ورجة وتفحيط وغيره... المهم .. وسط هالزحمة دزيته على الطوف بقوة (المدرسة كانت أرامكو والطيفان خشب) فانكسر الطوف ..إحنا رحنا قعدنا .. وبعد أسبوع من التحريات من الوكيل والمرشد .. اكتشفوا ان احنا اللي كسرناه (في واحد راح قال لهم<<<  ورّيناه شغله بعدها) .. المهم..وقفونا في الإدارة ودفعنا لهم عشان يعدلوا الطوف مادري كم.. وخلونا نرجع للدراسة

أما السنة اللي راحت (ثاني ثانوي) كنت في الإختبار النهائي وكان علينا رياضيات..جا سؤال في الإختبار مادري من أي داهية .. كان السؤال(هل يمكن أن .... الخ) << نسيت الباقي ... كتبت لهم : لايمكن لأنها بذلك تخالف نظرية فيثاغورس اللتي تؤكد أن قوة الجاذبية الأرضية تتناسب طردياً مع طول الطاولة تربيع وبهذا تكون مستحيلة الحل..خخخخخ

اليوم اللي بعده جابوا لي التعهد مكتوب فيه اني مااكتب حوايج مالها علاقة بالاختبار...خخخخخ

أما بالنسبة للألوان فهي ما تتغير لأننا مانستحي (لاتفهموا غلط) <<< طولت ... سوري ..

----------


## روح الخلود

ما اذكر كم تعهد اخذت ..

مو لكثرتم بس صار لي سنتين ما اخذت تعهد .. احس كانها من زمان ..

اول تعهد كنت مهاوشه بنت .. بس والله هي الي بدت .. ووين ما اروح تطلع لي .. هذا في ثالث متوسط

التعهد الثاني كان في اول ثانوي لاني صابغه شعري .. وغير هذولا ما اذكر ..

----------


## روح الخلود

نسيت واحد ...

كان في ابتدائي ايام الحرب عـ البوكيمون ..

وكنت اقرا في الاذاعه .. وموضوعي كان عن البوكيمون ..

بعد ماخلص الطابور وبركب فصلي وقفتني المساعده .. استغربت لاني كنت قاصه اضافيري ؟؟!!

طلعت موقفتني عشان شباصتي كانت بوكيمون (( بيكاتشو )) .. خخخخخ

___________________________________
___________________________________

ملاحظه ::

ترى كل المعلمات يقولون عني مؤدبه وشاطره ,, بس هالتعهدات مدري من وين طلعت

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

ههههههههه
ضحكتيني النور الزنبي وعورتي قلبي 
خخخخخ
لا اني الحمد لله ولا مرة 
بس الصراحة كنت على وشك اني اروح الادارة

----------


## حور الجنان

اني الحمد الله ولا مرة حصلت على تعهد لكن في وحدة من صديقاتي حصلت على تعهد بسبتي 
كنت في ثالث متوسط وكنا في ذاك اليوم مبسوطين حدنا لان ثلاث مدرسات غايبين وكان يوم الاربعاء   
المهم ان احنا كنا فاضيين وقعدنا نغني ونطبل وطبعا اني في المقدمة اني الا اغني واطبل والباقي يصفقوا 
وجت الينا الوكيله وهزئتنا ولادقينا اليها خبر طلعت منا وكملنا الاغاني منا ورجعت الوكيلة مرة ثانية وهزئتنا وبعد ماطلعت قلت اليهم كملوا ما عليكم منها المهم ماحد رضى يكمل الا اني وصديقتي واني اغني واطبل وهيه تصفق وجت الينا اخر مرة من دخلت انطمينا ولاتكلمنا وانتبهت الى صديقتي وطاحت فيها تهزيء ونزلتها الادارة وكتبوها تعهد واني ولاكأني مسويه شي .    

يسلموووووووعلى الطرح
بس مو تاخدوا فكرة عني اني ماستحي كان هذا اول موقف واخر موقف انشالله لكن حصلت تهزيء من اهلي عمري كله ماحصلته

----------


## ومضة امل

اني ما اذكر اني حصلت تعهد بس حصلت انذارات الدنيا في الاعدادي ( على قولتكم المتوسط) والثانوي
وكلها بسبب التأخير كنت كل شي اسويه الصبح ما اسوي شي من الليل مع اني كنت اقعد من وقت والمدرسه تاخذ تقريبا 10 في المشي يعني ماهي بعيده بس اني ما كنت اطلع من البيت الا ويه الجرس
بعد مديرة الاعدادي كانت كريهه ومتسببه وكله تتعلف وتسب في البنات 
وبالنسبه لمشرفه الثانوي ما كانت تتعامل الا بالانذارات والتعهدات
بس بعد ظل ملفي ابيض لانها مجرد انذارات

----------


## حباً والف كرامة

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه* 
*أكثر موقف أضحكني هو موقف الأخت حور الجنان والأخ القلب المرح ..* 
*بالنسبة لي ..*  


*نعم حصلت على تعهدان الأول عندما كنت بصف ثاني ثانوي والثاني عندما كنت بالتوجيهي ..* 
*أول تعهد حصلت عليه ليس وحدي وإنما الصف بأكمله والسبب مدرسة اللغة الأنجليزية التي كانت لا تطيق شعبتنا ولا تنفتح نفسيتها لتدرسينا فكانت دائمة العبوس حينما تدخل الصف ونحنُ لا نستطيع أن ندرس شيئاً مدرسته غير ودودة وتستفزنا ولا تبتسم بوجهنا ..*  
*أحتججنا على طريقة تعاملها معنا وصارحناها فأدت صراحتنا إلى أستدعاء إدارة المدرسة بأكملها وأخذ تعهد على جميع الطالبات !!* 
*أما التعهد الثاني فكان السبب هو غيابي أول أسبوع من أفتتاح المدرسة لأنني كنت مسافرة وحينما عدت ذهبت أمي معي للإدارة وأخبرتها بالسبب فرحبت بي المشرفة الإدارية وطلبت مني الإنصراف إلى الصف وبعدها بيوم وصلني إنذار على بريد البيت واليوم التالي أعطوني تعهد بسبب هذا الأسبوع مع العلم بأني قدمت لهم عذر مكتوب !!*  
*تعهدات بدون أسباب وجيهة .. *  
*ولكن الحمدلله تخرجنا وأنقضت مرحلة المدرسة على خير ولم نحصل على تعهدات في الجامعة ..*  
*أتمنى لجميع الطلبة بالتوفيق والمزيد من التعهدات  ههه دعابة ليست إلا ..* 
*تحياتي*

----------


## الدمعة الساكبة

ههههههههههههههههههه
والله مواقف مضحكة
أشكر صاحبة الموضوع أولا
وثانيا انا كتبت كذا تعهد لكن أغلبهم ظلمااا
تحياااتي

----------


## hope

ههههههههههه
 
عجبني الموضوع 
وعجبتني الفضايح بعد
بالنسبة للتعهدات عندي واحد وانشاء الله يكون اول واحد وآخر واحد

مره اني وصاحبتي طلعنا  ندووور  (نتمشى) في المدرسة ونمر على الفصول و ناكل علكة و وضرررب بالونات و شافتنا المساعده  و هزئتنا ورجعتنا الفصل...  رجعنا واحنا  :evil:   منقهرييين نبي نطلع بس ماستسلمنا وطلعنا لما راحت  شافتنا مره ثانية وهزئتنا و رحنا لغرفة  الأدارة  وكل وحده من جهه تهزئنا وطبعا وجهنا صار قوس قزح  :weird:   اخذت المديرة اسمي واسم صاحبتي بس انذار بدون تعهد 
بعد كم يوم طنشنا السالفة ولا كأنه صار شيء ..  وطلعنا ندووور  بس هالمره غير  :wacko:    شافتنا المساعده واخذتنا للأدارة  رحنا وكتبونا تعهد  وغير التهزيئات من كل جهه  طلعنا واحنا متفقعيين من الضحك  :toung:   ورحنا نضك ولاكأنه صاير شيء 

هاذي صارت في اول متوسط   و فيه كم انذار صارو  لي في ثاني متوسط على نفس السالفه وسوالف غير  لكن بدون تعهدات  لأنه مديرتنا متعاطفه ويانا مادري وش فيها ماتعطي تعهدات <<<<< هي هي  يــاحضنا فيها ماخذين الراااااحه

تسلمي على الطرح الرووعه <<<< يالله خلصي كفاية هدرة 

تحياتي
حووور

----------


## mrboch

انا أخذت 3 في متوسط  و3 في ثانوي بس

----------


## واحد فاضي

أنا بصراحه أخذت تعهد كأنه صك بيت  :toung:   فيه :-

-وضع بودرة طباشير في المكيف 

-وضع مساحات على المروحه 

-مسح السبوره بالماء 

-خلع (يد)باب الفصل

-خلع نوافد الفصل 

وووووووووووووووووووووو
ووووووووووووووووووو
ووووووووووووووووو

وكل هذا نتيجة مشاغبة اسبوع واحد بس 


لكن بعدها هونت عن المشاغبه  والبلاوي اللي كنت اسويها 

مع العلم اني انفصلت اسبوع >>> حلوه الفصله اسبوع من المدرسه 

لا والمدرسين ما يختبروني في المواضيع اللي ما حضرتها خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

هذي طبعاً كله في المتوسط 

عموماً الله يبعد عنا التعهدات 

الحين في العمل  الحمد لله  شاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااطر واااااااااااااااااايد  

تسلمي خيتي على الموضوع الحلو مرررررررررررره

----------


## حور الجنان

خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ
والله اخووووي واحد فاضي موتني من الضحك علت التعهدااات اللي حصلتهاا

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

ولا مــــــره الحمد لله بس الايام جاايه

----------


## العجمية

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## الأمل البعيد

الحمد لله ولا مرة أخذت بس كنت بأخذ في إبتدائي بسبب وحدة ملقوفة ( كنت مظلومة ) السالفة هي في 
 عدة بنات كانو يلعبوا بالحجارة رمت احدى الطالبات حجرة خارج السور وكانت وراء السور سيارة واقفة فانكسرت السيارة كان ( الحجر كبير ) وكنت مارة من هناك وهني المصيبة قامت المديرة تحقق وياالطالبات فقالت وحدة ملقوفة إن اني وياهم بس أشوى في لحظة الطالبة ترمي الحجر المعلمة وطالبات النظام شافوا إلي صار وقالت إن أني مو وياهم
وطبعا المديرة عاقبت الطالبة التي قالت إن اني وياهم وأخذت من أولياء امور الطالبات غرامة ( الي كسروا السيارة )
ويسلموووووووعلى الطرح
بس مو تاخدوا فكرة عني اني ماستحي كان هذا اول موقف واخر موقف انشالله 
وكنت مظلووووووومة 
تحياتي ...............

----------


## شذى الزهراء

الحمدلله ولا مرة حصلت عليه ..

----------


## ..)(ونة حزن)(..

*بما اني على طوول تسرب من الحصص ومشاغبات* 
*بس ولا مرة حصلت على تعهد*

*تحياتي*

----------


## ولد ملك

وايد 
مره لأني متأخر عن المدرسه 
مره لأني انحشت  من المدرسه 
مره لأني يننت الأستاذ بالصف 
مره لأني ما حضرت الطابور
إلخ
كلهم بالثنويه
كنت أستاهلهم كلهم بس أول سبب كتبته لكم لأني كنت نايم 
وباقي الأسباب كنت زهقان من المدرسه

----------


## باسلوه

انا حصلت على تعهد مرتين والسبب
الاول : كان يوم رحلة وكان زملائى جايبين كورة قدم تعرفوني هداف هع هع كان اشوت ديك الكورة وتروح الحمام وتكسر داك الليت
الثاني:لاني تشابقت مع استاذ العربي

ويالله الجايات اكثر هع هع 
<<<اقول لايكثر هرجك بس يالحبيب

----------


## الــــنـــاري

ههههههه
موبسيط واحد فاضي هاوي مشاكل ههههه
الحال من بعضو ويمكن انا زت عليك اشو ي هههه
افلام المدرسة ماتخلص هع هع
حتى بلاكات الكهرباء ماسلمت ولا وايرات المكيافات
وياما زعلنا مدرسين آخر استاذ مسكين خليته اشوي وصيح ههه
<< هذا في ثنوي مع هذا ماخت ولا تعده بس اخت فصل هههه
في متوسط تعهدات هروب تأخير وهيك شغلات 
وفي ابتدائي زي متوسط هروب وتأخير
ثانوي فضايح الدنيا ماتخلص افلام هندية ههه
بس الحين خلاص الكلية مايصلح يسوو افلام << مايمزحو زعولين مو زي المدرسة ياخدوها بروح رياضية هع هع

----------


## *حــــــــــلا*

باالنسبة لي حصلت لي مرة في أبتدائي آخر يوم باالأختبارات في الصف السادس يعني...>> ختامها مسك >> وصرنا نلعب باالماي 
نعبي أغراش الماي الصحة ونكتها على بعض وفي النهايه رحنا الأدارة مبللين وأشكالنا 
مآكان واضح ليها لون من كثر الماي :nosweat: 
تسلمي "دلوعة الكون" ع الموضوع الحلو
تحياتي
*حـــــــــلا*

----------


## روحـــ تحبك ــي

عن نفسي ثلاث تعهدات 
بس في الثانوي اما الإعدادي ولا تعهد
2 عن تأخير
1 يوم الأربعاء هالأسبوع ماجبت أغراض التفصيل (طبعاً متناسيتنهم مو ناسيتنهم...داخلتنه غصب ههه)

----------


## ABU@JASEEM

احم احم 

انا عن نفسي ثلاثة تعهدات...

*الأول:تأخير..*

*السبب: قاعد متأخر ورايح البوفية الا في وجه باب المدرسة وقاعد ويا الشباب*
*طبعا متعمد لأن كان اول حصة نحو وانا اكره حاجة اسمها نحو* 

*وكنت حزتها مالي نفس  الوكيل قاعد يهدر  يبربر ما ادري وش كان قاعد يقول* 
*وكنت مو داق خبر ليه اصلن كان بكتبني تعهد بس انا ما رضيت بحجة ان ابوي كان يدري اني متأخر*
*كان بيعطيني غصب بس  حقرته ومشيت عنه* 
*المهم كلمو الوالد .... ما رجعت الا وهو مجهز  درزن هدرة خخخ*

*طبعا دى في ثاني متوسط*

الثاني: تحرش في الطلاب( قصدي اتمسخر على الرايح والجاي --- مو الا في بالكم----)

السبب : مستمل و كنت انا  والشلة في صف ثالث متوسط ما نخلي احد في حاله و كنا  ماسكين المدرسة ومسيطرين عليها  ومحد يقدر يتكلم لأنه كنة جماعة ولو حد  جا يبي يضرب  بيتكفخ(( هو مو زعاطة  وحتى لو كنت  لحالي  اسوي ها الشي حتى لو ادري اني بتكفخ اهم شي اخد حقي بيدي))
بس اذا ما قدرت عليه او واحد من الشلة ما قدر عليه نسوي انتفاضة ونهجم عليه كلنا برى المدرسة ما نخلي فيه روح خخخخخخخخخخ
وكالعادة يوم ثاني  الأدارة مرحبة بي شاي وقهوة ولا جاي الحصة الثالثة
المهم وجه الا شلخناه  مكرفس يبي له كوي
وجهي حزته في ابتسامة شاقة الحلق واضحك طبعا دي مخالفة من الدرجة الرابعة
وانا كان عندي انذارين من قبل  ودى الثالث يعني كنت بنطرد من المدرسة بس عندي فيتامين "و"
ولو طردني الوكيل كان  يوم ثاني بتشوفو مرقد في المستشفى

في صف ثالث متوسط


*الثالث: تخريب المختبر*

*السبب: اجرب المادة الا حطاها الأستاد في الماي*
*هو انا شفت الأستاد حاط قطعة صغيرة مرة في الماي وسوت تفاعل  انا عاد عجبتني الحركة* 
*وانتظرت الأستاد يطلع وقوم  يا ابو جاسم وحط المادة بقدها في الماي*

*وسوت انفجار في المختبر لأتها تتفاعل بشدة ويا لأكسجين ((للأس موذاكر اسمها)) حتى الطاول الا نسوي عليها التجارب دابت من الحرارة  وطلعت طوت قوي كأنها قمبلة  عتل لكن*

*المهم جا الأستاد والمدير والوكيل وتجمعو الطلاب يشوفو وش صاير*
*طبعا مو بس انا في الجريمة كانو ويايي 4  بس ما قلت للمدير عشان (اصحابي ما علم عليهم)*

*المهم رحت غرفة المدير الا وهو يجهز ملفي ويول لي رح شف لك مدرسة ثانية*
* بس بعد محاولات من الوالد و بعض المدرسين  الا  زابط وياهم عدل 
وكم طالب من الا اعرفهم * 

*بس المدير ما رضى عطاني  فصل اسبوع تأديبي* 

*انا استغليتها نوم واكل  ومشاهدة افلام خخخخخخ*

*لون وجهي عادي مع ابتسامة خفيفة خخخخخخ*
*طبعا حصلت تهزئ غير شكل* 

*سويت ها الشي في اول ثنوي*



*اما الحين في ثاني ثنوي مؤدب حدي*
*وسيده مافي  يمين ولا يسار* 
*مافي العب بذيلك*

*لأنه معدل وتراكمي و وهقة*
*حتى المدرسين مستغربين يقول شكله الجني الا فيه طلع* 
*شكلهم مايدرو اني انا الا داخل في الجني مو الجني داخل فيي هههههه*


*ملاحظة: يمكن تقولو دى واحد مشاغب ومنتهي ومهو مؤدب بس كانت دراجتي  عالية*
* واحترم الأساتذة* 
_بس الوكيل حق متوسط  اكرهه لأنه في مرة تأخرت وضربني والقهر اول سنة ليي ما عرف حد_
_وكنت طوفة هبيطة مالعينا من ها الكلام_ 

_اهم شي انا الحين سيده خخخخخخخخ_

_الله يرجكم  خليتوني افضح نفسي_
_اهم شي محد يعرفني في المنتدى_ 


_سلام...._

----------


## @Abu Ali@

* والله الموضوع حلووووووو خلوني أشارك فيه*  
*قط مرة حصلتوا تعهد .أي*
*وقولوا اسوا حادث تعرض له في المدرسه..يوم يسكوني هذا التعهد أول مرة في حياتي* 

*اللي حصل على تعهد عليه ان يجاوب على هذه الاسئله:*
*1- ليش؟؟ شافوا عندي سكين*
*2- في اي صف؟؟ ثالث متوسط* 
*3- تستاهل او مظلوم؟؟ مظلوم* 
*4- شنو كان لون وجهك؟؟ أحمر أم فوتخ* 
*5- اذكر القصه كامله؟؟*
*واحد من أصحابي عطاني قلم في نفس القلم من تحت ليت ولا أدري أنه فيه سكين في ننفس القلم*
*وبعد كم حصة من أخذتي إلى القلم رحنا المختبر وأحد من إلي معاي في فصل سحبه من عندي وتهاوشت معاه وطلاع صوتنا وأخذ الأستاذ القلم وشاف في السكين ونزل القلم إلى المدير وعيطى عليي المدير و هزأني وقام يسألني إلك هذا السكروب وصار كلشي يشوفه حاد يسألني هذا إلك وسكني تعهد.*





*يسلموااااااااااااااااااااااا على الموضوع*

----------


## هذيان

أممممم
أنا بقول لكم موقف من المواقف
طبعا أنا مو بس تعهد واحد كثييييير لأني شقيه 
كنت على طول اتمشى برا الفصل وطبعا التهديد من الأداره قايم
بس اللي مثلي ماتطاوع
كانت معي بنت عمتي و صديقتها لما الأداره مسكتنا هم شاطرين امسكوها ركضه بدون ماينتبهون لهم
أنا لا من الخوف وقفت مكاني واطالع فيهم وهم يركضون
الأداريه صرخت بأسم عيلتي عشان اروح يمها
أنا ارتعد وقول لها استاذه بجي بس بانادي بنت عمتي هي وياي
وتصرخ مره ثانيه تقول تعالي
رحت لها وتهزأ تهزأ وأنا أسم إن عاقله أناظر الأرض
بعدين قالت يالله دخلي وقعي
سويت فيها داعيه للحق
قلت لها أستاذه حرام ناس وناس 
صرخت في وجهي ( اللعينه ) قالت حتى هم بعطيهم
طبعا في صف سادس
لون وجهي ملون ( ههه صاير حلو )
وبصراحه أستاهل لأني عنيده
وبس
دلوعة الكون
شكرا على الموضوع

----------


## أموله

أإيوأإ اأإيوأإ على الفضـًٍَِأإأإيح 

الحمد لله مـأجأإني تعهد

هذيأإن الحينًٍَِ انتيًٍَِ بأيًٍَِ صف ؟!!

اذأإًٍَِ بسأًٍَِدسًٍَِ اكبر منونيًٍٍَِِ بسنهًٍَِ >> هاع هوع

----------


## عنيده

_انا انا حصلت و اجد و اجد تعهدات بس الواسطه تلعب دوور و يشيلوونهم :)_ 

_اول تعهد_ 

_في اول يوم مدرسه ربعي ما شفتهم و بعضهم بتعرف عليهم فقعدنا نستكشف المدرسه و ما حضرت و لا حصه فعطوني تعهد >>>ما شاء الله علي من اول يوم .._

_ثاني تعهد_ 

_بعد اسبوع تقريبا انا كنت ناقله مدرسه غير فما اعر فالقوانين لانه القوانين تتغير من مدرسه الى مدرسه لابس ثيابي مال المدرسه و كم شغله >>>افهموهااا_ 
_و خلص عطوني تعهد .._ 


_لو بقعد اعدد ليكم من الحين الى بكره ما راح اخلص و بتقولون ليش ما فصلوني او شالوهم لاني بمدرسه خاصه و المدارس ضي من تنتقل الى كورس جدديد يشيلون التعهدات ع طول بس البسيطه و الثاني تحتاج الى شاني و انتوا افهموها .._

----------


## ملاك الموت

الحمد لله ولا تعهد ،
 واني الحين في الجامعة ،
وانشاء الله نخلص على خير

----------


## Smile Heart

تراني طالبه مؤدبه بس تعرفوا بعض الاحيان ظلم 

كنت بحصل على تعهد بس الحمدلله الله ستر 

قوانين المدرسه تزيد كل يوم قانون جديد يطلع 

كنت تعبانه في هاليوم وطلعت من الفصل وانتون بكرامه للحمام اغسل وجهي 

وتمسكني وحده من المراقبات << تفكرني هاربه من الفصل 

تسال وين البطاقه قلت اليها اي بطاقه تقول بطاقة الخروج من الفصل 

قلت لها ماعطتني المدرسه وتسحبني للاداره وجو يسجلوا التعهد 

حلفت لهم ولا صدقوني المهم قلت لهم نادوا المدرسه وشوفوا 

والحمدلله نادوها وقالت لهم انها نست تعطيني 

وهيك

----------


## علي pt

*والله طلعو فضايح الأعضاء ..*

*انا ماحصلت بايام الدراسة ولاتعهد*
*بي بالجامعة حصلت تعهدين جميع لا وتوني مسجل بالجامعة بعد*

*تعالو اعلمكم السالفة ..*



*السالفة طال عمركم*
*اني لما سجلت بالجامعة*
*وجاني قبول >>> ايه وبعدين اخلص*


*جآن اروح اسلم شهايدي واسوي اجراءات القبول*
*وتحليل وفحص >>> وبعدين اخلص*

*وبعدين عطوني التعهدين اوقعهم*
*التعهد الأول بعدم التدخين داخل الحرم الجامعي >>> من حبي له يعني*

*والتهد الثاني بعدم المطالبة بالسكن أثناء فترة الدراسة >>> يا فاك فك اروح وارجع كل يوم احسن لي*
*ههههههههههههههههه*
*شفتو تعهداتي حلوة مو .....*

----------


## عاشقة الأمين

_خيتي أنا لسه ما أخذت بس إنتي إدعي لي عشان ما آخذها_


_مشكووووووووووووووووووووووورة خيتووووووو_

----------


## أموله

*عـًٍَِِنيدهـ*

*!!!!*

*لألإتعليًٍَِيييييييق ههههههههههههـٍَِ ~*

*ملأإأكـ المووت*

*نشالله ماتلقي تعهـًٍِد طول عمرك*

*سمأإيًٍَِلي*

*حرأإأأأمـًٍَِ والله كسرتيًٍَِ .. خأإأطريٍِِ*

*هههههـًٍَِ علي tp* 

*والله وطلعتًٍَِِ تحت السوأإهيًٍَِ دوأإأأأأأهيٍَِ ,, هوووع,ًُِ  ,,*

*~ .. عأإشقة الامين نشٍَِِششأإلله ماتلقي,, تعهدٍِ ~*

----------

